# Aller Anfang ist eckig



## DerBert (14. Juni 2010)

Der alte Mann und der Teich. So oder so ähnlich begann eine wunderschöne Geschichte die viele viele Jahre der Freude mit dem nassen Element bringen sollte...

Schön wärs. Leider sind wir noch nicht so weit. Deshalb hier erstmal eine kleine Vorstellung:

Wenn ich mich vorstellen darf. Ich heisse Bert, wohne in der nähe von Heilbronn und habe vor einem Jahr einen kleinen Teich an unsere Terasse "angebaut": Rechteckig, ca. 3.5 x 3.5 Meter, maximale Tiefe so ca. 1,60 Meter (siehe Bilder im Useralbum).

Besatz aktuell 5 kleine Goldfische und 5 Elritzen - ungefüttert. Keine Technik und noch relativ wenig Pflanzen, da erst in diesem Mai eingesetzt. Ich hoffe noch auf ein (weiter) starkes Wachstum.

Da das Wasser aktuell recht trüb ist, denke ich über einen Filter nach. Mehr dazu aber gleich im nächsten Beitrag in einem anderem Subforum 

Bert


----------



## scholzi (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

 Bert und :willkommen im Forum....
So klein find ich deinen Teich gar nicht und schick ist er außerdem..
nur solltest  du mehr Pflanzen pflanzen und die schwarze Folie am Rand noch kaschieren... (Die Sonne macht sie dir kaputt)


> Da das Wasser aktuell recht trüb ist, denke ich über einen Filter nach


....bei Goldies halte ich diesen für unumgänglich


----------



## heiko-rech (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Hallo,

ich finde den Übergang Terasse zu Teich ein wenig Problematisch. Wenn das Holz bahandelt ist, wird mit der Zeit das Öl oder die Lasur ins Wasser geschwemmt. Je nach Holzart kann auch das Holz Stoffe abgeben, die dem Wasser nicht unbedingt gut bekommen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

.... aber: _WOW, ist das Ding stylish!!_


----------



## DerBert (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Danke schon mal für die ganzen Beiträge:


An das Problem mit dem Eintrag von Lasur / Holzstoffen ins Wasser habe ich auch schon gedacht. Der Erstanstrich war noch deutlich vor dem Einsetzen der ersten Fische. Wie es aber nächstes Jahr weitergehen soll. Tja. Ich denke, ich muss meine Frau auf einen nicht-Anstrich vorbereiten...
Wegen der der Sonne ausgesetzten Folie: Wie sähe denn eine mögliche Abdeckung der Folie aus?

Liebe Grüße,
 Bert


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Hallo,

aus welchem Holz besteht denn das Holzdeck?


DerBert schrieb:


> Wegen der der Sonne ausgesetzten Folie: Wie sähe denn eine mögliche Abdeckung der Folie aus?


Bei einem solch formalen Becken würde ich bei einem Schlosser eine Edelstahlverblendung anfragen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heiko_243 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Ein sehr schönes Stück Teich - bei uns ist der Teich auch zwangsweise achitektonisch eckig geworden, aber die Folie würde ich verblenden. Entweder den Abdeckstein auch als Verblender davor stellen oder gewinkelte Edelstahlbleche.

In diesem Teich würde Japanischer Schachtelhalm optisch toll wirken 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## DerBert (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Geht eigentlich statt einer Edelstahlverblendung auch eine aus Alu oder spricht da etwas dagegen?

Gruß,
 Bert


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Hallo,


DerBert schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich statt einer Edelstahlverblendung auch eine aus Alu oder spricht da etwas dagegen?



Alu läuft mit der Zeit an und oxydiert. Ist dann nicht mehr wirklich schön. Es sei denn, du nimmst Eloxiertes Alu.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## vanilla (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Hallo liebe Gartenteichler 

jetzt bin ich aber froh, dass ich hier ein paar eckige gefunden habe, dachte schon ich bin im falschen Film ähh Forum 
meine biologisch-dynamische Idylle ist mir mit den Jahren zu viel geworden und muss jetzt einem gradlinigen also eckigen Teich weichen
ohje hoffentlich hagelt's jetzt nicht 

ach ja wenn schon....hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem randlosen Becken aus Polyethylen geschweißt?
man soll nämlich direkt von der Splittfläche in den Teich fallen, also ohne Stolperfalle

Grüße
inge


Bert + Heiko  
Heiko diesen Wasserfall hab ich mir auch ausgesucht, aber ist der nachts immer blau?


----------



## heiko_243 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aller Anfang ist eckig*

Hallo Inge,

der Wasserfall kommt ohne Beleuchtung. Ich habe mir eine RGB-Beleuchtung dafür gebaut, bei der ich die Farbe einstellen kann. Die Beleuchtung brennt je nach Bedarf und ab und zu auch in anderen Farben 

Gruß

Heiko


----------

